# Kauai Reformation Church



## dannyhyde (Aug 24, 2007)

The Kauai Reformation Church, a joint-mission of the Oceanside United Reformed Church (Oceanside/Carlsbad, CA) and Grace Evangelical Church (Torrance, CA), is set to begin officially with public worship on September 2nd. Praise the Lord! The Lord's name be praised!

For more info, a schedule of pulpit supply, and further updates, see the Kauai Mission page. A more permanent website will be developed soon, but this one will serve for the time being.

Please pray for these 6 families who are seeling to establish the only Reformed congregation anywhere on the island of Kauai, Hawaii.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 24, 2007)

May God bless this ministry!


----------



## Ivan (Aug 24, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> May God bless this ministry!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 25, 2007)

It says they need 90,000 dollars a year to fund the ministry? What all does that entail? Do they have a pastor yet?


----------



## turmeric (Aug 25, 2007)

It's probably rent for the building -the cost of living is higher on the Islands, and that includes rent.


----------



## dannyhyde (Aug 25, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> It says they need 90,000 dollars a year to fund the ministry? What all does that entail? Do they have a pastor yet?



$90k is roughly what it will cost us to be able to pay for all that we need to pay for...minister's salary, medical insurance, housing, utilities, retirement, disability insurance, books, mileage, rent for a place of worship, insurance for the group for the place of worship, copying expenses, phone line, radio ads, yellow pages ad, other print ads, sign for the highway, literature to give out such as Bibles, Three Forms of Unity books, other books and pamphlets, etc. etc.

The beginning and ongoing work of a church is not free, especially on Kauai, where a loaf of bread costs $5, utilities are 1.5 times higher, and the average 3 bedroom house rents for over $2,000 a month.

If you'd like to support the work, that's why the info is on our site about costs, about what we've raised, and about what we need.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 25, 2007)

That's great news Pastor Hyde. I was recently in Honolulu (Oahu) and realized: "There are no PB members in Hawaii that I'm aware of."

Are there any Reformed Churches on Oahu?


----------



## dannyhyde (Aug 25, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> That's great news Pastor Hyde. I was recently in Honolulu (Oahu) and realized: "There are no PB members in Hawaii that I'm aware of."
> 
> Are there any Reformed Churches on Oahu?



Oahu has an OPC mission.

There are also a few PCA's.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 25, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> That's great news Pastor Hyde. I was recently in Honolulu (Oahu) and realized: "There are no PB members in Hawaii that I'm aware of."
> 
> Are there any Reformed Churches on Oahu?



Here's an OPC in Oahu. 
http://www.hawaiiopc.com/


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 25, 2007)

This is great! It would also be nice to see a solid reformed church on Guam. I saw one but the denomination was totally unfamiliar. Would be nice to see one that would be familiar enough for the men that come back stateside to find an associated church.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 30, 2007)

Praying for this ministry.  How goes the work?


----------

